
Free online speed reading software - da5e
http://www.spreeder.com/
======
da5e
I use the bookmarklet from this site for two reasons. One it focuses my
attention on what I'm reading. Two, it helps me read HN articles faster.

------
th0ma5
Who actually reads things word by word, or even phrase by phrase? I skim
pretty much exclusively.

